# QDI motherboard Bios and manual



## boomkillz (Jan 19, 2005)

Got a P61440BX/B1S board, can't find a manual or bios can anyone help locate a site that has them?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can find anything here
http://www.motherboards.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

It's a poorly laid out site but you may find your manual:

http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/support/driver.htm

MD


----------

